# Plow for Durango 2004 - need advice



## peter_vii (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi guys,

I have a 1000' gravel driveway, most of it is straight.
We get lots of snow (Markdale, Ontario). I was
wondering what would be the best plow for my 2004 Durango 5.8LV8, LTD?

I've considered

Blizzard 720LT
Sno-way 26 series
Fisher Homesteader
Western Suburbanite

From the three above, Blizzard looks the most durable, but I was wondering
if maybe there are other options for my Durango?

Is it better to plow or get a tractor with a snowblower?

One dealer quoted me C$6050 for Blizzard 720LT, is that a good price?
What are the above plows selling for in C$?

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

get a snoway .. at least you can back drag with the plow .. versus to plowing straight forward ... thinkin about getting one for my 98 dakota next year .... right now i run a snowbear for 4 commercials i have .... its the best but it gives me time to save and pay cash for the upgrade .... i think snoways are about $3500 installed in the states ...


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

In USD I can pickup a 7.5ft Boss for about 4k w/ tax.

A buddy of mine picked up a 7.5ft Sno-Way for $4200 w/ tax this season as well.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Since you said you get lots of snow... how wide is the driveway? Do you have room to push the snow back to make room for additional snow? If it's a narrow driveway a blower may be better. Would you have any other use for a tractor besides snow? How long are you planning on keeping the Durango? It'll cost money to move the plow to the next truck.
Just some things to think about.


----------



## peter_vii (Dec 29, 2008)

04sd;694950 said:


> Since you said you get lots of snow... how wide is the driveway? Do you have room to push the snow back to make room for additional snow? If it's a narrow driveway a blower may be better. Would you have any other use for a tractor besides snow? How long are you planning on keeping the Durango? It'll cost money to move the plow to the next truck.
> Just some things to think about.


Driveway is 16-18 ft wide, 32 ft entrance. I have plenty of room to move snow,
acres and acres of fields. I'll be buying a tractor for the farm but for now, I thought
about putting a plow on Durango to clean the snow from the driveway.

So I guess my question is: "Is it better to blow or to plow?"
Blow with 5 ft blower on a tractor or plow with 7.5 ft plow on Durango?

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd prefer to plow, especially on gravel. In most cases it's faster to plow also.


----------



## peter_vii (Dec 29, 2008)

04sd;695194 said:


> I'd prefer to plow, especially on gravel. In most cases it's faster to plow also.


Thanks 04sd,

Do you keep the plow just above the gravel (say 1") or you go right down to gravel?
If going right down to gravel is the way to go, the sno-way might be more useful with
its pressure down feature, right?

What is the deepest snow you've ever plowed? We get 1 ft of snow every other week.

Thanks for your advice.
Peter


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

peter_vii;695138 said:


> Driveway is 16-18 ft wide, 32 ft entrance. I have plenty of room to move snow,
> acres and acres of fields. I'll be buying a tractor for the farm but for now, I thought
> about putting a plow on Durango to clean the snow from the driveway.
> 
> ...


With all those acres of fields, do you have issues with wind drifting snow? How far off of the driveway to you push the snow? Will you be able to push wide so that you will have room late in the season? Can you push snow away from your house and/or garage? Or will you have to do a lot of back dragging?

If you are getting a tractor anyway, and you have issues with the above questions, I would go with the snowblower. And if this is just for you and you don't have other customers to plow, the extra time to blow rather than plow shouldn't make that much difference.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

I've never had much luck with skid shoes on a plow to keep it up. Just drop the plow and go, if the ground isn't frozen you'll likely be plowing stones and snow 
I've never had a plow with down pressure, except on a tractor. I only see it as useful for back-dragging.
I've never had trouble plowing a foot of snow as long as you have a place to put it.

IMHO, since it sounds like you're going to get a tractor anyway, get a tractor with a plow and if needed you can add a 3 pt blower on the back later.


----------



## TravelMug (Jan 2, 2009)

I picked up a 1998 Dodge Ram 2500 with an 8" Curtis Minute Mount and a Curtis Fast Cast 550 sander for $1000. I had to sink 800 into it for repairs (new belt, alternator, battery, brakes, etc...) but so far it has taken care of my driveway nicely. I need to sell the sander though. I have 700 feet I need to plow and I don't need it for that.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd look into the new Meyer home pro or the Curtis Poly, they'd both be good matches for your Dodge


----------

